
The problem with algorithms: magnifying misbehaviour - georgecmu
http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2013/aug/14/problem-with-algorithms-magnifying-misbehaviour#single
======
pavanred
Machine learning algorithms are very commonly used for purposes mentioned in
the article. But, one needs to understand that some widely used classifiers
are based on probabilities of occurrence of all the features. I don't think
such algorithms can ever completely replace human decision making especially
for the purposes such as recruitment or university admissions, and it should
not in my opinion. But, there are various other uses where there is quite a
definitive code for decision making, machine learning algorithms can be used,
in such situations it is more a problem of maximizing accuracy by different
models of feature selection instead. The author also mentions a few glitches
in the system, I'd say as there are more glitches, then we can use these
glitches for training our models and so predicting such glitches can also be
possible.

